# Elektros.it



## Marcos (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought a NS Oscar coffee machine at the store and was very pleased. They answer emails promptly, and were very attentive in meeting all my special requests. The machine was very well packed and I received it in perfect condition.


----------



## StevenHarrop (Jul 5, 2013)

Ordered NS Oscar from http://www.elektros.it late on Sunday, it arrived first thing on Friday - great packaging / communications / advice.

Oscar was modded by Elektos - OPV, Anti-vacuum valve and Sirai.

Free gift - Group gasket / Steam tip 4x1mm






Could not have been happier - oh and a great price


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

..............


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nicely done videos....nice combo.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Let me jump on this old thread and confirm that Gianni at Elektro's is still doing a great job.

Ordered my modified Oscar in black: OPV set to 9bar, anti-vac, Sirai pressurestat, and gigleurs. The total was €700 + 26 shipping + 11.62 fee for PayPal. On my Halifax Clarity card with its good exchange rate, that was pretty much bang on £600 with everything included. They threw in 3 extra replacement gaskets and a blind basket for backflushing for free (I thought the Oscar would come with one, silly me for not checking).

Gianni was very responsive to emails before and after the purchase. He told me that there are no service centres for Nuova Simonelli outside of Italy, but that if something goes wrong he will try to help me fix it myself (shipping me spare parts if necessary) and only ask it be sent back as a last resort. Which I see as a good thing, too many retailers will say "if you touch those screws you've voided the warranty" meaning that simple to fix problems require wasteful shipping costs.

I ordered the machine on Wednesday 30th April at 2pm GMT (my birthday!), the mods were done and the machine shipped on Friday 2nd May, and it arrived on Tuesday 6th May. Not bad considering it spanned a weekend and Monday 5th was a bank holiday.

It came with an EU plug as advertised, so make sure you order a suitable 13amp *earthed* converter, which I forgot to do, so the machine was sitting on my counter unable to turn on for a few days. During this time I found that the portafilter didn't lock into the gasket at 6 o'clock with the double basket, but it did with the single. I emailed Gianni and he was helpful again, he looked at some pictures and video and said it looked fine. Sure enough once I had heat and water running through it the gasket loosened up and now it locks in at 6 o'clock perfectly.

(Side note: this converter works nicely http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001L2UN6C/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1)

I got an email from Elektro's asking me to review them on an impartial website (which I plan to do), with the offer of a 5% discount on my next order. I'm very tempted to get a naked portafilter since I can't find any as cheap elsewhere. But I should really stop spending money soon!









So all in all a happy experience, and I'll post more about the machine itself soon!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Re. EU plug on modern electrical stuff: Just cut it off and fit a UK 3 pin plug with the appropriate fuse. The wiring colours have been standardised across the EU.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Re. EU plug on modern electrical stuff: Just cut it off and fit a UK 3 pin plug with the appropriate fuse. The wiring colours have been standardised across the EU.


That was my plan eventually. However I wanted to make sure the machine worked properly before chopping the plug off, in case I had to return it (you can never be sure). Now the adaptor is happily hidden away behind the machine, I don't feel in any particular rush to take a pair of scissors to it.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just thought I'd chip in here... Even though I didn't get my machine from Elektros, Gianni has been very helpful offering advice etc...

Good job!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's wrong with your machine?


----------



## dantj83 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just ordered and received my Eureka Mignon from Elektros.it and was impressed with the service.

I emailed Gianni first to make sure all was fine to send to the UK and he replied very quickly. Then I ordered on Saturday, it was dispatched on Monday and I received it on Wednesday. It was sent via DHL with full tracking and very safely packed. It did come with a European plug, but a cheap converter plug from Sainsburys sorted that easily.

Overall I can recommend and a decent saving over UK retailer prices too.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

When I had Nuova Simonelli and some weird problem with machine,he contact Nuova Simonelli service and helped me with them! This guy is really pro seller and coffee lover


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's really good to hear.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had an issue with my Oscar - which wasn't purchased from them - but I emailed him for advice and he came back really quickly. Seems a good guy.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

My machine also purchased not with them. But thanks to Gianni and his contact directly to Nuova Simonelli- guys from Nuova Simonelli resellers/service in my country called me and apologized- and than they solved my problem. Few weeks before that they explanation for my problem with Musica was- everything is ok- its home machine!! Only that I bought from Guianni was pressure gauge (15eu)


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

To bump this back to the top, I can tell you all that I can only speak positively of Elektros.it

Gianni was a star throughout my purchase of a new Grinder. Best price by far (£440 all in for Eureka Zenith 65E inc postage and small hopper).

Thank you Gianni


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I can only endorse the comments by Bongo, great communication, good prices.

For anyone with doubts be aware the guy Gianni writes to you in English so you can have a conversation.

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bongo said:


> To bump this back to the top, I can tell you all that I can only speak positively of Elektros.it
> 
> Gianni was a star throughout my purchase of a new Grinder. Best price by far (£440 all in for Eureka Zenith 65E inc postage and small hopper).
> 
> Thank you Gianni


BUT WHAT ABOUT THE WARRANTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Glad I found this as it shows how much of a saving you can get, you could send that back twice for warranty work (in the extremely unlikely scenario that something goes wrong) and it will still be cheaper than BB)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> I can only endorse the comments by Bongo, great communication, good prices.
> 
> For anyone with doubts be aware the guy Gianni writes to you in English so you can have a conversation.
> 
> Ian


His Italian is not bad either


----------



## highlightshadow (May 12, 2014)

Glad to see these positive reviews.... i'm looking at one of their modified NS Oscar's ... its good to see both pre and post sales support is top notch...

Feeling better about ordering now ... especially with the Euro in the crap state it is ... makes this place super cheap ... seems shipping price isn't bad either.


----------



## chandlercoffee (Dec 12, 2014)

Just ordered and received Eureka Zenith 65 E from elektros.Fantastic service delivery in 2 working days and Gianni responds to emails very quickly.With current favourable exchange rate got mine with small hopper for £431 an absolute bargain in my opinion. Comes with Schuko plug but you can buy an earthed adaptor with fuse for a couple of pounds on ebay.Would definitely buy from Gianni again.


----------



## alessi (Apr 2, 2015)

Gianni at Elektros was really helpful when I had a problem with the delivery of my grinder. I received very poor service from UPS and even though it was his fault in any way whatsoever, he did everything he could to help. He applied for a refund of the postal charges on my behalf, as the delivery was not made within the specified time.

After a couple of months he contacted me to let me know he had received a partial refund and sent the me money. I cannot think many sellers that would go to such length to help. I would highly recommend him to anyone that is thinking of buying from Elektros.


----------



## philw (Jun 21, 2015)

Just got a new grinder from here, excellent service, the best packaging I've ever seen and Euro priced to boot (thanks for that Greek people!).


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got a Mignon and some other bits. They were boxed inside a bigger box filled with those polystyrene figure-8 things. (A true perfectionist (or courier-pessimist?) might point out that the inner boxes weren't cushioned on every side by the polystyrene.)

Was shipped with DHL, all arriving safely.

[i ordered Wednesday; order was dispatched Thursday (got an email from Elektros earlier in the day though the DHL tracking messages didn't start till about 5pm); departed Milan Friday morning; reached Heathrow at midnight; was sorted next morning and arrived in Reading (nearest depot, I guess) 8am Saturday... And then I had to wait till Monday (PM) for it to reach my house, dammit!]

The Euro's weakness meant that the grinder, a cheap tamper, a blind basket, a plastic brush and some Dusty Caff came in at sub-£240 on a Halifax Clarity card.

Didn't have to interact with anyone at Elektros at all. Their site's in English. I used the credit card option to pay (thinking maybe the card-protection doesn't apply if I go through PayPal as an intermediary) and the payment-provider stuff was all in Italian. I used translate.google.com to check I was putting the right things in the right places.

Here's hoping I don't have to test out their after-sales service!

Mike.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Bought a Nuova simonelli Oscar from electros.it......can't fault buying from them., not tested after sales service yet.


----------



## AtoZ (Jun 29, 2015)

I bought a NS Oscar too a couple of years ago, modded and still going strong! All very smooth, also worth noticing that these guys are spitting distance from the NS HQ in Italy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@AtoZ - welcome!


----------



## henryhb (Jun 26, 2015)

bought my fully modded oscar there some weeks ago.

box packed in box, no problems!


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

mwardm said:


> I just got a Mignon and some other bits. They were boxed inside a bigger box filled with those polystyrene figure-8 things. (A true perfectionist (or courier-pessimist?) might point out that the inner boxes weren't cushioned on every side by the polystyrene.)
> 
> Was shipped with DHL, all arriving safely.
> 
> ...


So I assume it just a case of changing the plug or did it come with a UK plug?


----------



## tridoros (May 2, 2015)

Breezy said:


> So I assume it just a case of changing the plug or did it come with a UK plug?


At Elektro's website, grinder and coffee machine specifications mention Schuko plugs as being supplied and these are of course easily converted with a plug adaptor. Back to reviewing of this retailer, Elecktro's/Gianni do a terrific job of communicating and getting your item to you quickly and in pristine condition.


----------



## zuluafonu (Dec 3, 2015)

Ordered a small Eureka hopper and mythos burrs. Got the package in 1 week to Romania, safe and sound. Very fast at replying emails.


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

After reading much on the Eureka Olympus 75E in here I ordered one and received it three days later. The grinder was double packed and arrived safely. The foam at the bottom of the grinder was crushed but the grinder was fine. Emailed Gianni whoch told me this was a weak point in the Eureka packaging and this is why he double packs. He had notified Eureka several times but apparently they have not corrected it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why did you buy it from there? At 890 Euros thats £750 for a grinder with steel burrs when you can buy it in the UK with titanium burrs for £749


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> why did you buy it from there? At 890 Euros thats £750 for a grinder with steel burrs when you can buy it in the UK with titanium burrs for £749


His first post so obviously hasn't done his research. Silly boy!!!


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> why did you buy it from there? At 890 Euros thats £750 for a grinder with steel burrs when you can buy it in the UK with titanium burrs for £749


Gianni is a nice guy and how do you know I paid 890€? ;-) I found this forum researching the Olympus so I'm well informed. I live in Denmark so I prefer a Schuko. Looking forward to some diskussions in here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

wwweeewwweee said:


> Gianni is a nice guy and how do you know I paid 890€? ;-) I found this forum researching the Olympus so I'm well informed. I live in Denmark so I prefer a Schuko. Looking forward to some diskussions in here.


They are 890 on their website.....did not know you were in Denmark so postage may have been cheaper through them......but the tin burrs are worth £100


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

I got the ti Burrs as well. Postage was a bit cheaper but BB didn't have it in stock and I didn't wanted to wait 4 weeks now the decision was made.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

A thumbs up from me so far, Gianni was very responsive to my emails and very quick to dispatch my machine. If you can't get what you want in the UK from bellabarista or whoever, then I thoroughly recommend elektros.


----------



## nonickch (Mar 27, 2017)

I got my equipment from there, very good experience.

But when I got back to get some extras I noticed that their shipping costs are VERY expensive. On minor items like gauges/adaptors the shipping is more than the cost of the items. And I'm not talking about ordering just a gauge all the way from Italy, I had list of ~10 items but I ended up dropping the cheapest ones due to shipping.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

I buy 2 machines from Elektros, great service


----------

